# New to this... sharing my Betta spawn and fry experience



## johannapearl (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there,
This is my first post on the site. Just wanted to share my experience so far with my betta spawn. I'm at day 7 with the fry ( hatched out last monday)
They have been fed egg mix and infusia until today, I introduced baby brine shimp this am and they LOVED it!













I've attempted to post my youtube videos, fry at day 7, newly hatched still with dad and the spawning itself... hope they work


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats on the successful spawn and new fry. Thanks for sharing and welcome to BCA


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

great videos. thanks for sharing!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Great post! keep us updated!!!

Cheers


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome colour on the male! I think I'm colour blind but are those colours red/yellow/blue or orange/yellow/blue?


----------



## johannapearl (Feb 7, 2011)

*colors*

Hi,
his colors are orange and violet/blue. I think hes very pretty  thanks.
3 of my fry died today  dont know why, I will do a really good water change and hope that helps.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow hes stunning!!Sorry to hear about your fry.. but i might be intrested in one or 2 once they grow up a bit =P


----------



## johannapearl (Feb 7, 2011)

Sure!
Anyone have any idea what my male ( rocky) color/pattern ( or lack of) would be called?


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

thats interesting that the dad sucks them up...im guessing he spits them out at some point? very cool to see the video - thx for posting!


----------



## johannapearl (Feb 7, 2011)

He keeps them off the bottom of the tank... so for the first 2 days hes a worried mess searching the bottom for the fry, sucking them up and spitting them back out into the bubble nest


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

awwww, thats adorable! a lot of work too!


----------



## johannapearl (Feb 7, 2011)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

The fry! Nearly 4 weeks old


----------

